# What to do... 8 month old



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

There is a 8 month old yellow lab that looks like a doll that is being given away for free. Of course I wrote to the guy, because for some reason I felt the need to do that. (I usually do, when I see dogs for free just because I hate when people do that.) So anyway, he sent me a new picture and ahhhhhhhhh... she's so cute, I'm in love. Her name is Maggie.

I told Andy we should go look at her tonight, and he gave me "the look". You know.... the over my dead body do we need three dogs in our house look!"

What do you think? I know I shouldn't go, because I will want to bring her home. I told him if nothing else I could just go get her and then foster her until we find the perfect home that way she won't go to anybody "bad"!!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

:no: :crossfing :smooch:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

hgatesy said:


> What do you think? I know I shouldn't go, because I will want to bring her home. I told him if nothing else I could just go get her and then foster her until we find the perfect home that way she won't go to anybody "bad"!!


I'm thinking that what you really mean is, you can "foster" her until Andy decides that you guys can keep her....am I right??  You just got to get him to fall in love with her too!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AI am thinking failed foster also. By all means go and see her.

Hooch


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

once you go look your HOOKED!!! maybe if you do go and bring her home to foster her your husband will change his mind:crossfing

Debbie & mason


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

That was kind of my hope. However, my only concerns are that both our boys are in a very good place now... and would adding a third dog change that... and how so. Not to mention that Camden is still very much a puppy. That's all that's holding me back, and I know Andy feels the same way.... as well as... that we just don't need three dogs. Not too mention she's an "American" lab, and every "American" lab he's known is crazy-energetic. (aka - don't get enough exercise) So... I know that's playing in his head as well.

This guy is a grad student, received the dog as a gift from his relatives that own/breed labs and that he's getting rid of her because he doesn't have enough time for her with school. He's telling me she's spayed, on heartworm, flea/tick meds, crate trained (comes along with her) and is good with other dogs.

Almost sounds too good to be true!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is a sweet girl... they would love her! Go GET her out of there, she is VERY adoptable... awww see I'm a big help... I am thinking of looking at a Golden boy, 18 months, I got his photo too... I will if you will LMAO


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Show us the photo, here is the little male Golden, neutered, same type deal.... I know if I go see him, I will take him. He is not advertised, the owner got my name somewhere and emailed me...

OK the board will not allow any attached photos right now, so here it is:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm thinking that what you really mean is, you can "foster" her until Andy decides that you guys can keep her....am I right??  You just got to get him to fall in love with her too!!


That was my thoughts exactly. 
I think you should give it a try. You have nothing to loose and everything to gain.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Take her! Take her!! 

I'd have like 10 dogs by now if I was allowed LOL


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Where's the picture!??

That sounds like a deal.... I will if you do! I'm calling to see if the guys home tonight.

Here's two pics of Maggie...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is a cutie- though I would doubt all Lab with those Whippet ears! But she is precious! How could you say no???? here's the pic


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW she looks so sweet and cushy and soft... and I love her little pink toes!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow... he's a handsome one! He actually reminds me a bit of my golden Bentley that we had. I don't think Andy could even resist that handsome face. That's exactly what caught him with Bent when we found him. 

I was thinking the same thing about her ears (not being full lab) but then I was half wondering if it was just the angle of the camera, and she looks to be panting pretty hard. I know when Park is panting hard he puts his ears back and looks a bit goofy. So... I wasn't sure.

Oh, and I called and left a message for the guy that has her.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think alot depends on 3 factors: can you financially commit to another dog? and will it cause problems if your significant other does not want her there? and will it be a problem for the other dogs in your house?

I agree with the others ... if you go, you WILL bring that puppy home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As much as I'd love that Golden boy, in a year or so I may have another show puppy coming, so I am going to place him co-opperatively with the owner with the person who has Brandy (the dog I posted in another thread "Another one of my fosters" or another home I have been screening). Tough choices!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a very beautiful puppy. I say before you bring her home contact everyone you know to see if they would be interested in Maggie. maybe someone has been looking for one. It sounds like you are taking her.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

any new news?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenmomof3 said:


> I think alot depends on 3 factors: can you financially commit to another dog? and will it cause problems if your significant other does not want her there? and will it be a problem for the other dogs in your house?
> 
> I agree with the others ... if you go, you WILL bring that puppy home.


Ah Penny, the voice of reason. Heather you know there isn't anyone on this board who will tell you not to go get her, lol. 

Do you have any contacts or connections that would help you place her in another home if you needed to?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Well... I received notice today that the gentlemans co-worker is going to take her. Apparently he wasn't sure if they were so he posted the ad incase they didn't. It would have been nice if he would have just told me that when I first contacted him. 

But anyway.... Maggie found her home!! Yah! Hope it's a great one!! 

Thanks for all the advice though..... especially the "voice of reason" (ha ha) I need that sometimes!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well....that's too bad, but it's good for Maggie that she has a home. 

Now, you want another one don't you....I know a place....and it can't be too far from you......... Delmarva Goldens


:FIREdevil


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

:bowl: Thanks for the link Carsonsdaddy... but I don't really NEED another one. I was just trying to help out a little girl that was being given away.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

hgatesy said:


> :bowl: Thanks for the link Carsonsdaddy... but I don't really NEED another one. I was just trying to help out a little girl that was being given away.


Would puppy pics convince you that you NEED another...??  Or I could arrange for someone to send you a bottle full of puppy breath..... :


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm thinking that what you really mean is, you can "foster" her until Andy decides that you guys can keep her....am I right??  You just got to get him to fall in love with her too!!


That's what I was thinking too! But I am glad to hear Maggie found a great home.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy.... The bottle of puppy breath might do me in! My favorite smell!! 

Cam has big boy stinky breath now!! :


----------

